# Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erste Bilder der Realverfilmung mit Halle Bailey



## Icetii (23. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erste Bilder der Realverfilmung mit Halle Bailey* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erste Bilder der Realverfilmung mit Halle Bailey*


----------



## Strauchritter (23. Juni 2021)

Zuerst  im Affekt Hally Berry gelesen und schon "Ist wohl eine Netflixumsetzung" und "Kommt aber viel Sonne an am Meeresgrund " und ähnliches getippt, dann zum Glück Halle Bailey gegoogelt und was soll ich sagen?




Ist wohl eine Netflixumsetzung...
Kommt aber viel Sonne an am Meeresgrund...


----------



## weazz1980 (23. Juni 2021)

LOL


----------



## EvilReFlex (23. Juni 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Kommt aber viel Sonne an am Meeresgrund...



Kommt davon wenn man immer an der Wasseroberfläche Männer stalkt.


----------



## Nevrion (23. Juni 2021)

Halle Berry ist 54 Jahre alt. Noch dazu schwarz. Sie soll doch nicht ernsthaft Arielle spielen, oder? Das kann irgendwie nicht deren ernst sein. Sehen die den Widerspruch nicht? Haben die die arme Hally unter Drogen gesetzt?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Halle Berry ist 54 Jahre alt. Noch dazu schwarz. Sie soll doch nicht ernsthaft Arielle spielen, oder? Das kann irgendwie nicht deren ernst sein. Sehen die den Widerspruch nicht? Haben die die arme Hally unter Drogen gesetzt?


Halle Bailey nicht Halle Berry. Allerdings sind beide Schwarz was ja auch schon zum Aufschrei führte. Der neue Ariel Film soll allerdings wohl in der Karibik spielen, passt also schon.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (23. Juni 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Halle Berry ist 54 Jahre alt. Noch dazu schwarz. Sie soll doch nicht ernsthaft Arielle spielen, oder? Das kann irgendwie nicht deren ernst sein. Sehen die den Widerspruch nicht? Haben die die arme Hally unter Drogen gesetzt?


Halle Bailey, nicht Halle Berry. Das ist ne junge Musikerin und Schauspielerin.

Und bitte hört auf mit "lustigen" Anspielungen auf ihre Hautfarbe. Darüber sollten wir 2021 doch wirklich hinweg sein.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Hally Berry ist 54 Jahre alt. Noch dazu schwarz. Sie soll doch nicht ernsthaft Arielle spielen, oder? Das kann irgendwie nicht deren ernst sein. Sehen die den Widerspruch nicht? Haben die die arme Hally unter Drogen gesetzt?


Erstens heißt die Dame, die Du meinst, HallE und nicht HallY, und zweitens spielt nicht Berry, sondern Bailey die Rolle... 

Und wieso ist das ein Widerspruch? Filme und Geschichten kann man doch immer wieder neu interpretieren, erst recht wenn es sowieso um pure Fantasiefiguren wie eine Meerjungfrau geht.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Und bitte hört auf mit "lustigen" Anspielungen auf ihre Hautfarbe. Darüber sollten wir 2021 doch wirklich hinweg sein.


"Cultural Appropiation" funktioniert eben in alle Richtungen. 

Es wird sich ja ständig darüber aufgeregt, wenn das Ausgangsmaterial missachtet und ein Schauspieler gecastet wird, der von Ethnie oder Geschlecht her nicht "passt".

Scarlet Johanson passierte das ja gleich zwei Mal in den letzten Jahren. Was wurde sie angegangen, weil ihr Ghost in the Shell Part eine Japanerin hätte sein sollen und was wurde sie angegangen, weil sie einen Transgender spielen wollte. Da war der Druck der SJWs so groß, dass sie die letztere Rolle sogar aufgeben musste.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> wenn das Ausgangsmaterial missachtet



Das mit dem Ausgangsmaterial ist doch aber auch immer nur ein Scheinargument.
Die Disney-Version der kleinen Meerjungfrau ändert bereits soviel am eigentlichen Ausgangsmaterial, der Erzählung von Hans Christian Andersen, dass dieses eine Detail auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen sollte.


----------



## Cobar (23. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Halle Bailey, nicht Halle Berry. Das ist ne junge Musikerin und Schauspielerin.
> 
> Und bitte hört auf mit "lustigen" Anspielungen auf ihre Hautfarbe. Darüber sollten wir 2021 doch wirklich hinweg sein.


"Sollten" ist hier wohl das wichtige Wort.
Wenn es diese Diskussion aber andersrum gäbe (in der Vorlage schwarz, in der Neuauflage dann weiß) gäbe es einen riesigen Aufschrei, der dann von allen Magazinen unterstützt wird.
Seltsame Doppelmoral oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ausgangsmaterial ist doch aber auch immer nur ein Scheinargument.
> Die Disney-Version der kleinen Meerjungfrau ändert bereits soviel am eigentlichen Ausgangsmaterial, der Erzählung von Hans Christian Andersen, dass dieses eine Detail auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen sollte.


Das sagte ich ja oben. In diesem Fall wurde das Setting auch so geändert, dass es hier passt.



Cobar schrieb:


> "Sollten" ist hier wohl das wichtige Wort.
> Wenn es diese Diskussion aber andersrum gäbe (in der Vorlage schwarz, in der Neuauflage dann weiß) gäbe es einen riesigen Aufschrei, der dann von allen Magazinen unterstützt wird.
> Seltsame Doppelmoral oder?


Das hatte ich mir oben verkniffen auch noch einzuwerfen. 
"Cultural Appropiation" geht für Viele halt nur in eine Richtung, wenn böse Weiße was machen, weil die ja immer privilegiert sind.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juni 2021)

Wichtiger ist mir eigentlich nur, ob die Umsetzung gelungen ist. Einige Remakes dieser Klassiker sind gelungen, andere eher nicht. Da ist es mir doch eigentlich total Bums, ob Arielle nun dunkelhäutig oder hellhäutig ist. Die Gute ist nun mal kein Tiefseefisch.


----------



## RollyXP (23. Juni 2021)

Och Gott Melissa McCarth, da wird mir richtig schlecht bei.
Die Frau kann einfach nicht Schauspielern, kann man mit Adam Sandler in einer Schublade stecken.
Leute die die Film Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## LostViking (23. Juni 2021)

Hoffentlich wird im Film gesungen  
Unten im Meeeeeer


----------



## Lukas Schmid (23. Juni 2021)

LostViking schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird im Film gesungen
> Unten im Meeeeeer


Wurde schon bestätigt


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Halle Bailey, nicht Halle Berry. Das ist ne junge Musikerin und Schauspielerin.
> 
> Und bitte hört auf mit "lustigen" Anspielungen auf ihre Hautfarbe. Darüber sollten wir 2021 doch wirklich hinweg sein.


Was ist mit der lustigen Anspielung auf ihr Alter, nicht "diskriminierungswürdig" genug?


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2021)

LostViking schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird im Film gesungen
> Unten im Meeeeeer






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXB5gmL-HD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> "Sollten" ist hier wohl das wichtige Wort.
> Wenn es diese Diskussion aber andersrum gäbe (in der Vorlage schwarz, in der Neuauflage dann weiß) gäbe es einen riesigen Aufschrei, der dann von allen Magazinen unterstützt wird.
> Seltsame Doppelmoral oder?


Wie kommst du denn auf so eine seltsame Idee? ^^  Also, dass es nen Aufschrei geben würde klar, den gibt es immer, wenn man irgendwas an einem Original ändert oder an einer sehr erfolgreichen Umsetzung, die als Original empfunden wird, weil es halt genug Sturköpfe gibt, die keine Änderungen dulden.

Aber warum sollten den Aufschrei dann alle oder auch eine Mehrheit der Magazine unterstützen? 

Das würden sie nur tun, wenn es wirklich Logik-Gründe oder so was geben würde, die klar dagegen sprechen. zB wäre es Blödsinn, wenn eine Story, die ganz klar die Versklavung eines Schwarzen im 19. Jahrhundert beschreibt, so umgeschrieben würde, dass der Schwarze ein Weißer ist und dann einfach nur zB wegen seiner Nase diskriminiert wird. Was aber funktionieren würde wäre, wenn man die Story in eine Art Parallelwelt verfrachtet, in der die Schwarzen die "Massas" sind, oder in eine Fantasywelt versetzt, in der der Weiße zu einer diskriminierten Volksgruppe gehört, und dann etliches drumherum umschreibt und die Orginalstory nur das moralische Grundgerüst darstellt.


----------



## kingcoolstar (23. Juni 2021)

Naja ich habe nichts gegen dunkelhäutige als Protagonisten. Eine weißhäutige rothaarige Frau mit einer dunkelhäutigen zu ersetzen, passt aber nicht. Das wäre genauso absurd Herkules der Grieche auf einmal von einem Chinesen gespielt wird oder chinggis Khan von einem Blondhaarige blausäugler.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2021)

Disney als konzern weiss was sie machen dürfen und was nicht im aktuellen zeitgeschehen in der usa.

Aufschrei gab es öfters in den letzten jahren unter anderem weil dumbo, susi & strolch, dschungelbuch, aladin, alte disney kurze zeichentrickfilme, peter pan und viele andere sind inzwischen filme die disney gern vergessen würde weil nicht mehr zeitgemäss aber damals sehr beliebt waren bei kinder und erwachsenen und immer noch sind


----------



## xaan (23. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "Cultural Appropiation" funktioniert eben in alle Richtungen.



Cultural Appropriation ist ein Unwort. Cultural Appropriation ist die bösartige Verdrehung von kulturellem Austausch als etwas Verachtenswertes. Die meisten Menschen sind eigentlich froh, wenn ihre Kultur woandes gut ankommt und aufgenommen wird. Kultureller Austausch kann eigentlich nur dann negativ sein, wenn einer Seite dadurch ein Schaden entsteht oder sie verunglimpft wird.

Beispiele für den unabgebrachten Gebrauch von "cultural Appropriation":


```
https://imgur.com/gallery/wlZB0SE
https://imgur.com/gallery/Rp5aIwL
```


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2021)

ach naja
Alte Weiße Männer regen sich wieder auf bei Dingen von denen sie nicht Zielgruppe sind und die sie eh nicht schauen würden

und sich dann wundern warum sie wieder mal Alte Weiße Männer genannt werden


----------



## starr (23. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja
> Alte Weiße Männer regen sich wieder auf bei Dingen von denen sie nicht Zielgruppe sind und die sie eh nicht schauen würden
> 
> und sich dann wundern warum sie wieder mal Alte Weiße Männer genannt werden



Da früher oder später (eher früher) die Pornoparodie davon rauskommt  würde ich dir da widersprechen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2021)

Eine andershäutige Meerjungfrau darf gerne in der Realverfilmung kommen, aber die gefakte Zeichentrick-Arielle muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Strauchritter (23. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja
> Alte Weiße Männer regen sich wieder auf bei Dingen von denen sie nicht Zielgruppe sind und die sie eh nicht schauen würden
> 
> und sich dann wundern warum sie wieder mal Alte Weiße Männer genannt werden


Did you just assume my watching preferences?! 
Ich lass mir von dir doch nicht vorschreiben welche Filme ich sehen soll und welche nicht, ich glaub es schlägt 13! 
Und deine Altersdiskriminierung unterlässt du gefälligst! 
Ich bin ein junger weißer Mann!
Meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja
> Alte Weiße Männer regen sich wieder auf bei Dingen von denen sie nicht Zielgruppe sind und die sie eh nicht schauen würden


Also ich finde es nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man sagt "Das ist Charakter X", daß dieser dann auch mit den grundlegenden Charaktereigenschaften, die dieser früher hatte, ausgestattet ist.
Diesen Grad an Kontinuität finde ich - gerade beim Stilsprung von Zeichentrick auf Realfilm - relativ essentiell.

Zudem wird ja zusätzlich zur visuellen Charakteränderung gerne auch noch an weiteres Charakter Stellschrauben gedreht - man erinnere sich an die ganzen verschiedenen Darstellungen des Jokers. da sollte man wenigstens bei den Äußerlichkeiten die gleichen Eigenschaften verwenden.

Wenn man will, kann man doch problemlos was mit Arielle's Kusine oder sonstwem drehen, aber Arielle ist nun mal ein festgelegter Charakter und hat auch so zu bleiben.
Genauso wie man Lara Croft erschaffen hat, anstatt einfach Cindy(ana) Jones zu verwenden


----------



## AgentDynamic (23. Juni 2021)

Es ist und bleibt Tokenismus.
Eigenständig entwickelte Geschichten oder vielleicht sogar Märchen aus anderen Kulturen zu erzählen und somit der bunten Vielfalt und dem Selbstbewusstsein Rechnung zu tragen, das wären ja gleich drei Wünsche auf einmal.
Das geht nun wirklich nicht. 
In einen Multimillionen Dollar Geschäft Kreativität walten zu lassen... wo kämen wir denn da hin?

Mag sein, das die Schauspieler sehr gut sind und die Umsetzung tatsächlich gut geschrieben ist, Disney hatte da in der jüngsten Vergangenheit ja ein paar Qualtiätsprobleme was gute Autoren angeht.
Ungeachtet dessen bleibt es Tokenismus.

Das geht natürlich auch andersherum und gerade Disney hat eine "dunkle" Vergangenheit wenn es darum ging, Charaktere, fiktionale und nicht fiktionale, etwas heller zu zeichnen als die Originalvorlage es vorgesehen hätte.


----------



## Loosa (23. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Was ist mit der lustigen Anspielung auf ihr Alter, nicht "diskriminierungswürdig" genug?


"Die kleine Meerjungfrau ist die jüngste und anmutigste der sechs Töchter des Meerkönigs."

Dass Frauen in Hollywoof ab 30 kaum noch Chancen haben, während Schwarzenegger bis Ford meinen noch rüstige Superhelden spielen zu müssen, ist eine Sache. Aber da wollte ich auch erst falsch gecastet raustippen. 
Zumindest als Originalgeschichte. Sean Connery spielte Robin Hood ja auch mal im goldenen Herbst mit Maid Marian.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Cultural Appropriation ist ein Unwort. Cultural Appropriation ist die bösartige Verdrehung von kulturellem Austausch als etwas Verachtenswertes. Die meisten Menschen sind eigentlich froh, wenn ihre Kultur woandes gut ankommt und aufgenommen wird. Kultureller Austausch kann eigentlich nur dann negativ sein, wenn einer Seite dadurch ein Schaden entsteht oder sie verunglimpft wird.
> 
> Beispiele für den unabgebrachten Gebrauch von "cultural Appropriation":
> 
> ...


Sehe ich genauso!
Deswegen kriege ich auch jedes Mal die Krise, wenn irgendwelche "wir wollen künstliche Aufregung verursachen"-Deppen beim Fasching schimpfen, dass Kinder sich gefälligst nicht als Winnetou verkleiden dürfen. 

Ich verstehe diese Leute nicht! 
Wenn man sich als andere Ethnie verkleidet, dann macht man das doch, weil man die toll findet und sozusagen feiern möchte. 

Du hattest ja das Bild mit der japanischen Teeparty. Einer der ersten großen Aufreger im Netz war glaube ich, als irgendeine weiße amerikanische Schülerin zu ihrem Abschlussball einen chinesischen Sarong trug, weil sie das Kleid toll fand. Was gab es damals für ein Drama mit Todesdrohungen usw. Danach und nicht ganz so groß war irgendwas mit wem, der einen mexikanischen Sombrero trug, der wurde auch fertiggemacht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zumindest als Originalgeschichte. Sean Connery spielte Robin Hood ja auch mal im goldenen Herbst mit Maid Marian.


Oh man, das war der einer der hoffnungslosesten und düstersten Filme meiner Kindheit.
Meine Eltern dachten wohl "hey, ist Robin Hood, wird schon gut gehen".
Sie hatten ja keine Ahnung...


----------



## Nevrion (24. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Halle Bailey, nicht Halle Berry. Das ist ne junge Musikerin und Schauspielerin.


Haha, da hab ich mich dermaßen verlesen und es nicht gemerkt. Von Halle Balley hatte ich noch nie gehört und deshalb die Verwechslung. Hatte mich schon gewundert, aber weil sie auch schwarz ist, den Fehler nicht bemerkt.


----------



## BitByter (24. Juni 2021)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Naja ich habe nichts gegen dunkelhäutige als Protagonisten. Eine weißhäutige rothaarige Frau mit einer dunkelhäutigen zu ersetzen, passt aber nicht. Das wäre genauso absurd Herkules der Grieche auf einmal von einem Chinesen gespielt wird oder chinggis Khan von einem Blondhaarige blausäugler.


ach du lieber himmel. nicht alles was hinkt ist ein vergleich.


----------



## FalloutEffect (24. Juni 2021)

Ich warte noch auf eine Realverfilmung von Aristocats.. bitte mit Hunden statt Katzen


----------



## lokokokode (26. Juni 2021)

Krass heftig von Euch , meine Comments zu löschen, nur weil ich Conchita Wurst als VertreterIn vom diversen Geschlecht vorschlage und meine, dass es mal krass diskriminierend ist, dass es hier keine Asiatin ist, die Arielle spielt. 
Darf man hier keine andere Meinung haben?


----------



## Phone (26. Juni 2021)

Macht hoffentlich minus... Genauso wie die netflix Geschichte um Snow White


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2021)

Snow White: Rachel Zegler wird für Disney zu Schneewittchen
					

Schneewittchen-Verfilmungen gibt es bereits reichlich. Die berühmteste dürfte der Zeichentrick von Walt Disney sein. Das Studio will sich nun an eine eigene Realverfilmung fürs Kino wagen. Rachel Zegler aus West Side Story soll die Hauptrolle spielen.




					www.serienjunkies.de
				




*shrug*

Das einzige was man als "MEME" draus machen könnte wär das sie Columbia kommt und "snowwhite" mit kokain vergleichen kann.

Aber sonst sehe ich da nix bei der xten verfilmung von schneewitchen


----------



## Loosa (26. Juni 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Krass heftig von Euch , meine Comments zu löschen, nur weil ich Conchita Wurst als VertreterIn vom diversen Geschlecht vorschlage und meine, dass es mal krass diskriminierend ist, dass es hier keine Asiatin ist, die Arielle spielt.
> Darf man hier keine andere Meinung haben?


Bis jetzt ist hier noch kein Beitrag gelöscht worden. 
Oh, neuer Artikel, neuer Thread. Einfach mal die Suche bemühen, da findest du den Kommentar dann auch wieder.

Apropos, wo ich mir deine letzten Comments jetzt mal so angesehen habe, würde ich dir nahelegen nicht andauernd mit derselben Leier rumzutrollen und zu baiten. Sonst ist wirklich mal was weg.


----------



## lokokokode (14. Juli 2021)

Wieso baiten? Das machen doch alle Hilfsautoren von PCGames. Das Baiten von clicks = clickbait
Über mMn überflüssige Artikel die dafür nur da sein können zu baiten, wollt ihr mir verbieten zu baiten... logisch, klar.


----------

